What personal data will be collected with Presidential Alert? - eande
======
auslegung
If you are asking a question you should preface the title with 'Ask HN:',
otherwise people will think you're sharing a link and if they know the answer
they won't click on your question.

Unfortunately I don't know the answer, and I came here expecting a link to
tell me the answer :)

